# ESPN/ABC, can I get my screen back?!?!



## vgsantiago (Apr 22, 2006)

Remember when our TV screen was just filled with the program?

Trying to enjoy primetime college football on ABC (Cal vs. Mich. St.) and also switching between Mizzou vs. Illini on ESPNHD. And now they have the sports ticker running at the bottom of the screen. THat used to be only on ESPN2. Have gotten used to the game tracker at the top of the screen as that's the norm for all sports, but now filling the bottom is over the top.

I personally feel the bottom ticker is distracting, if I needed to get a score\news I'll go to ESPN2 or ESPNNews.

How can I complain about this foolishness. I just want the game on my screen. Don't need the bottom ticker.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Wrong forum for this, but how can you not mention the red line and shaded area up at the top of the screen? It's entirely pointless clutter.


----------



## vgsantiago (Apr 22, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Wrong forum for this, but how can you not mention the red line and shaded area up at the top of the screen? It's entirely pointless clutter.


Yeah, that too! I agree, I noticed they try to use that for penalties and used it to show the starting lineup, but seriously!! Too much crap on our screen


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I think for Football the only network that does the scorebar right is NBC. They have the Score on the bottom of the screen instead of the top. And when they show scores it's in a small box that only is seen sometimes. Not all the time like the ESPN/ABC Intrusive Bottom Line and Scorebar being at the top of the screen with the red line all the way across.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Msguy said:


> I think for Football the only network that does the scorebar right is NBC.


If NBC got rid of the chain-link pattern they have under the score bar, they would get higher marks from me. All that does is tax the encoder unnecessarily.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

vgsantiago said:


> Yeah, that too! I agree, I noticed they try to use that for penalties and used it to show the starting lineup, but seriously!!


Apparently your ESPN viewing alternatives are more important than what is going on the game that you're currently watching. I have a 61" TV and I can barely read the stuff scrolling across the top.

They also flash the lineups so fast that I can't really get a feel for who's playing.

+1 on Jeremy W's NBC fence/net complaint.

I hope that at some point they will produce HD versions of the game instead of wide screen versions that will still work by simply chopping the sides off.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

harsh said:


> +1 on Jeremy W's NBC fence/net complaint.


Harsh and I agreeing on something... definitely not something you see every day.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

While we are talking about scorebars on games. Does anyone think CBS will Finally go to a scorebar instead of the Score Box at the top of the screen that changes sides with each possesion of the football? I kinda thought last year they would go with there NCAA Tournament Scorebar at the Bottom of the screen for Football NFL games but they didn't do so. Also I noticed FSN has went back to the score box and ditched the score bar they had for college football games.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jeremy W said:


> Harsh and I agreeing on something... definitely not something you see every day.


We only disagree on objective things.


----------



## vgsantiago (Apr 22, 2006)

harsh said:


> Apparently your ESPN viewing alternatives are more important than what is going on the game that you're currently watching. I have a 61" TV and I can barely read the stuff scrolling across the top.


Didn't catch that, please elaborate.


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

My only complaint is that they show the same scores over and over again, and list games that do not start for hours, but don't list completed or in progress games (Go W&M!)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

vgsantiago said:


> Didn't catch that, please elaborate.


The idea is that ESPN wants you to keep checking various other ESPN channels so that you never have leave the comfort of their programming. They keep showing everything else they have going on at the bottom of whatever you're watching.


----------



## vgsantiago (Apr 22, 2006)

harsh said:


> The idea is that ESPN wants you to keep checking various other ESPN channels so that you never have leave the comfort of their programming. They keep showing everything else they have going on at the bottom of whatever you're watching.


They are certainly doing a great job of that.

I'll make sure I'll put my 2 cents in, even if it doesn't change I'll make sure they know at least one person is upset.

Here is the link if others wish to join in.

http://proxy.espn.go.com/espn/contact?country=united%20states


----------

